# Phoenix Gold amp terminals



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi guys, struggling to find a few spares, hoping someone will know how to get hold of some. Its the complete speaker terminal, and also the power terminal for a PG M100, and also the power connector for a PG EQ232.

Thanks in advance!

Gav


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

Try over at phoenix phorum.com


----------



## AKheathen (Sep 10, 2011)

i just bought some from ebay a couple weeks ago


----------



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheers for the replies guys.

I've seen the ebay ones, i'm a little worried about import taxes for such a small cheap item. Customs over here in the UK love to rip us off!

Gav


----------

